# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Tổng hợp những nguyên nhân gây ra chứng di tinh ở phái mạnh

## betterlife

Chứng di tinh ở đàn ông tương tự như nguyệt san hàng tháng ở nữ giới. Đây chính là hiện tượng sinh lý bình thường, biểu hiện sự trưởng thành về mặt sinh dục. Thế nhưng tình trạng này lại ảnh hưởng nhiều đến sức khỏe, tâm lý của đàn ông và đôi khi lại trở nên nguy hiểm. Do đó nam tuyệt đối không được chủ quan.

>>Tham khảo: Mẹo tăng cường sinh lý cho nam giới, và tìm hiểu nhung hươu có tác dụng....

*Hiện tượng di tinh là gì?*

Chứng di tinh ở nam là xuất tinh khi không có giao hợp, không có kích thích tình dục. Nếu là di tinh sinh lý thì tần suất xuất tinh không chủ đích khoảng 3 – 5 lần/tháng hoặc 1 – 2 lần/tuần là bình thường. Nếu vượt quá con số này thì đây chính là biểu hiện tiêu cực về sức khỏe sinh lý, đó có thể là dấu hiệu cảnh báo của nhiều bệnh lý.



*Lý do dẫn đến hiện tượng ở đàn ông?*

Theo Đông y, di tinh là do âm dương bất hòa, lao lực, hao tổn tinh thần, buông thả tình dục, thủ dâm quá mức.

Theo Tây y, di tinh ở nam giới là do chức năng cơ thể suy yếu hoặc do những thói quen tiêu cực của phái mạnh:

– Vỏ não hoặc hệ thần kinh bị thoái hóa khiến mất khả năng kiểm soát xuất tinh.

– Do bệnh lý: bao quy đầu hẹp, viêm tinh hoàn, viêm tiền liệt tuyến…

– Nếu là ở độ tuổi dậy thì khi tinh hoàn sản xuất ra nhiều tinh dịch dẫn đến tình trạng tự đẩy ra ngoài.

– Ham muốn tình dục cao mà không được đáp ứng nên có thể xuất tinh trong khi ngủ.

– Thủ dâm quá mức, nghiện thủ dâm mất kiểm soát.

– Thói quen xem nhiều sách báo, phim ảnh có yếu tố kích dục.

– Cuộc sống quá căng thẳng, gặp nhiều stress.

– Mặt đồ lót quá chật, không phù hợp.

– Vệ sinh dương vật không sạch sẽ.

*Hiện tượng di tinh có nguy hiểm không?*

Chứng di tinh ở phái mạnh thường xuyên gây nên tình trạng căng thẳng, mệt mỏi. Nó khiến họ suy nhược tinh thần, lo lắng và căng thẳng. Trong rất nhiều trường hợp sức khỏe ngày một kém đi, nhất là sức khỏe sinh sản, ảnh hưởng đến khả năng duy trì nòi giống. Nam giới xuất tinh không chủ đích quá nhiều càng khiến họ kém tự tin trong chuyện chăn gối và quan hệ tình dục do rối loạn sinh lý, yếu cương dương. Nếu ngày nào cũng có tinh dịch chảy ra tự nhiên thì đây là dấu hiệu của bệnh lý bất thường.

Khi ấy, các “quý ông” cần nhanh chóng đi thăm khám để xác định tình trạng bệnh và có phương hướng điều trị hợp lý. Ngoài ra, người bệnh có thể dùng thực phẩm chức năng để hỗ trợ điều trị bệnh và cải thiện chức năng sinh lý nhanh chóng.

Hiện tượng di tinh ở đàn ông tuy không nguy hiểm nhưng nếu xuất hiện thường xuyên có thể gây nên nhiều biến chứng, hậu quả nghiêm trọng nhất là vô sinh. Vì vậy ngay từ bây giờ, chúng ta cần trang bị đầy đủ kiến thức để chủ động phòng bệnh, bảo vệ sức khỏe sinh sản chính mình.

Chia sẽ nguồn: http://choxeoto.com/threads/tim-hieu...-la-gi.128953/

----------

